# More Canon EOS M5 Specifications Emerge



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2016)

```
More detailed specifications of the Canon EOS M5 have emerged ahead of tomorrows announcement.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS M5 Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sensor: Effective pixels 24.2 million pixels (the total number of pixels 25.8 million pixels) APS-C CMOS</li>
<li>Dual pixel AF CMOS</li>
<li>Video engine: DIGIC 7</li>
<li>ISO Sensitivity: 100-25600</li>
<li>Shutter speed: 1 / 4000-30 seconds</li>
<li>The maximum flash synchro shutter speed 1/200 sec</li>
<li>Continuous shooting: up to about 9 frames / sec., about 7 frames / sec (at the time of AF tracking?)</li>
<li>Video: Full HD 60p, 5-axis electronic image stabilization</li>
<li>EVF: 2.36 million dot</li>
<li>LCD Screen: 3.2 inches 1.62 million dot touch panel movable LCD</li>
<li>Wireless features: Wi-Fi (IEEE 802.11B / G / N), Bluetooth (4.1)</li>
<li>Battery: LP-E17</li>
<li>Media: SD / SDHC / SDXC card (UHS-I compatible)</li>
<li>Size (width x height x depth): 115.6 x 89.2 x 60.6 Mm</li>
<li>Weight: about 380g (body only), 427g (including battery · SD card)</li>
</ul>
<p>This looks to be the first EOS M camera we’re actually excited about.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 14, 2016)

The biggest let down on the EOS M to me was the complete lack of the ability to turn off exposure simulation. As someone who shots with flash a lot in and out of the studio.. I can deal without a optical view finder, but not being able to turn exposure simulation off just means I can not use it.. Hope this has been addressed in the M5..


----------



## neo302 (Sep 14, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> More detailed specifications of the Canon EOS M5 have emerged ahead of tomorrows announcement.</p>
> <p><strong>Canon EOS M5 Specifications</strong></p>
> <ul>
> <li>Sensor: Effective pixels 24.2 million pixels (the total number of pixels 25.8 million pixels) APS-C CMOS</li>
> ...



I wish it had a flip out screen like the 80D. You can't see the screen from the front of the camera correct?


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Sep 14, 2016)

Everything +'s,-except the battery... Verticle grip/Battery compartment availability maybe could help..?


----------



## brightside (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi guys and gals. Can one use an EF lens with this camera or are special lenses required?

Thank you.


----------



## elliothaney (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, for me, this is a nearly instant pre-order. Depending on price of course, but I'm one of the crazies that loved the original M for what it was, and already have the 11-22, the 22 and the lens adapter. Can't wait to find out the price!


----------



## pokerz (Sep 14, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Identical pixel count on the EVF as G5X/EVF-DC1; perhaps the EVF-DC2 (rumored) is hotshoe upside? Grasping at straws here.
> 
> 7FPS while in tracking I believe is in line/trumps the A6300's continuous tracking AF FPS, interesting. Might be wrong on that but I believe the best buy rep indicated you can't shoot 11fps in tracking, you have to dial down to either 8 or 3 FPS for hits.
> 
> ...


Both A6000 and A6300 do 11 FPS AFC, A6300 gives 8 fps with Real time EVF tracking.
Hope m5 wont gives us shit EVF and lags like hell. 8)


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 14, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Identical pixel count on the EVF as G5X/EVF-DC1; perhaps the EVF-DC2 (rumored) is hotshoe upside? Grasping at straws here.
> 
> 7FPS while in tracking I believe is in line/trumps the A6300's continuous tracking AF FPS, interesting. Might be wrong on that but I believe the best buy rep indicated you can't shoot 11fps in tracking, you have to dial down to either 8 or 3 FPS for hits.
> 
> ...


And it also drops down to 12 bit mode and evf resolution as soon as someone starts using headline features on Sony.


----------



## Proscribo (Sep 14, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> And it also drops down to 12 bit mode and evf resolution as soon as someone starts using headline features on Sony.


Not to mention that it probably overheats and occasionally just freezes (see what I did there).

Sony has some really nice products on paper, but they just don't work. This applies in my experience to their cameras, phones and laptops (back when they made them) at least.


----------



## weixing (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi,
Hmm... 7D2 for wildlife/birding and bring along a small M5 + EF-M11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM for general purpose or EF-M28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM for small things.

Hope not too expensive.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 14, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > And it also drops down to 12 bit mode and evf resolution as soon as someone starts using headline features on Sony.
> ...


Does it show same frozen frame during 12/8 FPS modes? Is 8 fps mode with subject tracking also 12bit on Sony?
Another issue with a6300 is, it doesn't use lens full open while doing AF. If someone is shooting at slower aperture even with faster lens, AF takes a hit. Is it the case with M3 and Canon. There are so many hidden things with Sony (along with their expensive crop lens and abandoning crop lens development), I avoided them even with lot of positive reviews so far. I think, Sony is very generous with reviewers.


----------



## pokerz (Sep 14, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...


You can turn liveview simulation off in nex so that Max aperture when AF.
None of eosm can turn liveview simulation off, hope m5 can fix this.


----------



## pokerz (Sep 14, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > And it also drops down to 12 bit mode and evf resolution as soon as someone starts using headline features on Sony.
> ...



Does M5 overheats or freeze in 4k or [email protected]
M5 looks good on paper, even kill out Rebel. :-\


----------



## Tangent (Sep 14, 2016)

A 3.5mm plug for a wired remote?


----------



## brightside (Sep 14, 2016)

I think this camera is going to be pricier than we think....


----------



## d (Sep 14, 2016)

brightside said:


> I think this camera is going to be pricier than we think....



I agree.


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 14, 2016)

brightside said:


> I think this camera is going to be pricier than we think....



I'm inclined to agree. I foresee lots of threads and posts essentially saying that the poster was a buyer at $700 or $800 but at $1,200 they are going to pass.


----------



## brightside (Sep 14, 2016)

I just had a thought, it would be hilarious if this camera has for 4K without motion JPEGS! Oh man, people would rage.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 14, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> You know what really has me curious? At 9FPS, I hope they re-did the shutter sound. The M3 is the worst cheap clank sound to date. I mean seriously, the M and M2 were better, the G1X II was better. Common Canon. Oh well, it's the small things; if that's my biggest complaint is a cheesy sound, sure, whatever.
> 
> Silent mode would be REALLY nice, but I don't see it in the specs, a shame.



yes the M3 shutter sound is pretty bad.

nothing like the smooth snick of the M.


----------



## m8547 (Sep 14, 2016)

Why can't we get exposures longer than 30 seconds built into the camera? It would could be useful at night or with very strong ND filters.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 14, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> brightside said:
> 
> 
> > I think this camera is going to be pricier than we think....
> ...



I have a feeling you are correct. This does appear to be more of a xxD level camera. And the last few generations (60D/70D/80D) have all debuted around that $1200 mark. Of course, I'm also optimistic that 6 months down the road or so the price might drop a bit.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 14, 2016)

m8547 said:


> Why can't we get exposures longer than 30 seconds built into the camera? It would could be useful at night or with very strong ND filters.



Well, at least these days Canon deigns to put a bulb timer feature into their enthusiast and pro bodies. I presume the M5 is going to get it too. When the maximum possible exposure time is 99h59min59sec it's better to have the feature in a dedicated menu instead of a dial anyway


----------



## LDS (Sep 14, 2016)

Tangent said:


> A 3.5mm plug for a wired remote?



These are over, Apple said so. You'll get an app, via Bluetooth or WiFi, for that... ;D

Just:

1) If your phone is not supported
2) If the app is not upgraded to work with newer phone OS

You'll lose that feature altogether....

The jack doesn't look so bad, after all...


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2016)

LDS said:


> Tangent said:
> 
> 
> > A 3.5mm plug for a wired remote?
> ...



I'd rather have a headphone plug


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 14, 2016)

*100D/SL1 replacement?*

Does this mean there might not be a 100D/SL1 replacement?

Very slightly heavier than the 100D
Similar height/width and a bit thinner

Other specs a few years on from the 100D


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 14, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> brightside said:
> 
> 
> > I think this camera is going to be pricier than we think....
> ...



Totally agree. A lot us us are using the "M"s as a second or light travel camera. Even if the price is just over a thousand, I believe a lot of us will pass.


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 14, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > And it also drops down to 12 bit mode and evf resolution as soon as someone starts using headline features on Sony.
> ...



I swore to never buy another Sony product again after several instances of failures just past the warranty. This occurred on a Walkman, two televisions, a DVD player and a PS2.

I'm invested in Canon and like their system. I feel like it is an investment and can't fathom selling the kit and jumping completely to another platform. I've considered getting an SL1 for a while now and then this M5 hits the front page. I'm in "wait and see mode" for a while. I figure in 3 months I'll get one or the other.


----------



## millan (Sep 14, 2016)

I wonder, why there isn't any mention about built in GPS, especially when the camera is ideal for travelling.


----------



## elcpu (Sep 14, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...


I agree with both of you completely. I know Sony gets great reviews and as a result I spent hours in Best Buy evaluating the A6300, got to know their camera geeks pretty well. I cannot understand why Sony does not include a touch screen on their mirrorless. I use my M3 touch screen regularly when I want to focus on a certain area of the screen. No matter how smart the AF is, how can it decide between the bird I want or the squirrel I do not want. The A6000, more in line with the M3, does not even include a level. I am seriously considering the M5, it is looking good to me but will wait on the price...


----------



## typer1998 (Sep 14, 2016)

I love the M3 and use it all the time. My main complaints with it are no wired shutter release/remote port and the slow AF and shot to shot times. The work around for no shutter release remote port is to use the RC-6 which can also function as a bulb open and close. The slow AF and shot to shot times though there isn't much a person can do. Luckily I don't shoot action or wildlife much so it hasn't been a problem. Still, I expect I'll buy the M5 the first month it's released.

The battery is the same LP-E17 used in the M3. This usually lasts me a whole day of shooting, but I always carry a spare just in case. I'm glad I can use the same battery between the M3 and M5.

There is one problem with the M3 that I haven't seen written up anywhere. I need to research it a bit more but long exposures over 1 minute will take an equal amount of time to process. I shot a 3 minute exposure and it took about 3 minutes to write to the card. Not sure if a firmware upgrade or card change will help, but this was a huge problem on my last trip.

I sold all my Canon DSLRs and am in the process of selling the EF lenses too. I plan to use the M3 and M5 for everything from now on. This transition took time, much like Nikon to Canon, where I kept some equipment just in case I needed it or decided the change wasn't going to work. It's been a 1.5 years and the M3 is almost everything I need. Along with the M5 I don't expect to buy a DSLR anytime in the near future. I suspect this is what Canon was worried about, but after seeing the Sony and Fuji's sell so well they finally decided to jump in. I wonder if they will release a FF mirrorless? Not sure what Nikon is thinking but they arel really late to the mirrorless party. I expect the M5 will be Canon's biggest seller even selling more units than the Rebels.


----------



## brightside (Sep 14, 2016)

I hope there's a built in intervalometer.


----------



## MadHungarian (Sep 14, 2016)

Hmm, but the M5 is the same size/weight as my poor little orphaned SL1. And my SL1 uses all the EF-S and EF lenses without adapter. If I try to stick an adapter on the new M5, that thing will be huge, a lot bigger than my SL1. If only Canon had released the SL2. But I know the two lines/approaches directly compete with each other, so Canon can't really pursue both.

I bought a complete M3 system last year, but then sold it off again. There was much I liked about the M3, but it just wasn't there for me:
The (external) EVF was nice, but too big & bulky & fragile. The M5's semi-internal one should be nice.
The M3's menuing system didn't suit me -- my most used DSLR settings were missing, and all the items I always add to the custom menu were all missing for some strange reason. Irritated me to no end.
As previous poster mentioned, I found the shot-to-shot time too long too.
The EF-M lenses are too slow at the f/6.3 end. Maybe the californians are fine with that, but I find I need a faster f/stop up here in the cloudy and foresty NW.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 14, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> 5-axis electronic image stabilization



*Electronic* stabilization? Uh-o.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2016)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > 5-axis electronic image stabilization
> ...



That's for video


----------



## BenKing (Sep 14, 2016)

Is there any way to guess what the picture quality improvement this will offer over the M3? I've been thinking about a smaller rig for some of our family outings, and the price of the M3 is certainly tempting. I'm not a quick-fire shooter, so most of the complaints that I've read wouldn't really apply to me. I don't mind spending more for the M5, but the differences would have be VERY compelling.

Also, I wonder if the price of the M3 will drop even farther once the M5 is released.


----------



## Fritz_us (Sep 14, 2016)

Have we heard (and did I miss it?) a potential on sale date?

Thanks


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice camera. Do I have to ask? Yes, I do. Until Canon relents and gives it to us.

*Why doesn't this have 4K?*

It's rhetorical, ladies and gents, no need to argue. But I'll keep saying it until they do it.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 14, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> Nice camera. Do I have to ask? Yes, I do. Until Canon relents and gives it to us.
> 
> *Why doesn't this have 4K?*
> 
> It's rhetorical, ladies and gents, no need to argue. But I'll keep saying it until they do it.



You'll keep saying it and it will do no good if you keep saying it here. Have you sent emails or contacted Canon in any way? That might be productive. Saying it here - over and over - will do nothing but annoy your fellow CR users.


----------



## Bernard (Sep 14, 2016)

typer1998 said:


> There is one problem with the M3 that I haven't seen written up anywhere. I need to research it a bit more but long exposures over 1 minute will take an equal amount of time to process. I shot a 3 minute exposure and it took about 3 minutes to write to the card. Not sure if a firmware upgrade or card change will help, but this was a huge problem on my last trip.



That's because it is taking a dark frame to calculate noise. Lots of cameras do that, not just Canon. Not sure if you can turn it off.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 14, 2016)

dak723 said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice camera. Do I have to ask? Yes, I do. Until Canon relents and gives it to us.
> ...



You're absolutely right- good point. It is very clear that Canon does not read or listen to anyone on these boards. If they did, they'd realize they could sell a lot more cameras by including certain features.


----------



## LDS (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 100D/SL1 replacement?*



keithcooper said:


> Does this mean there might not be a 100D/SL1 replacement?



Good question, just only Canon could answer.... I was looking too for a lighter camera to carry around more often, and the M till now didn't appeal much to me till now (especially for me the lack of OVF/EVF), but also found the 100D a little "underspecced" - and I prefer to stick to a single brand so I can more easily reuse some accessories, and "UIX" is more similar.

It is true the M requires new lenses, but the 100D is compact enough only if used also with lenses compact enough. Hope a "110D" isn't announced as soon as I buy an M5


----------



## LDS (Sep 14, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> If they did, they'd realize they could sell a lot more cameras by including certain features.



A few tens more? <G>


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 14, 2016)

Bernard said:


> typer1998 said:
> 
> 
> > There is one problem with the M3 that I haven't seen written up anywhere. I need to research it a bit more but long exposures over 1 minute will take an equal amount of time to process. I shot a 3 minute exposure and it took about 3 minutes to write to the card. Not sure if a firmware upgrade or card change will help, but this was a huge problem on my last trip.
> ...



You definitely can. It's called Long Exposure Noise Reduction in the menus. (Also described in the manual )


----------



## dak723 (Sep 14, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



You may be right, or they may sell less, since, in my experience, the CR member is not the average camera buyer in almost any way. Alas, there is no way to know.


----------



## MadHungarian (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 100D/SL1 replacement?*



LDS said:


> ...
> but the 100D is compact enough only if used also with lenses compact enough.
> ...



True. And I haven't yet found a good small & light mid-zoom for my SL1. The EFS 10-18mm STM is nice on the wide side (but would be nicer if it went to 22mm...), and the EFS 55-250mm is nice on the tele side. I make do with my EFS 15-85mm, but it's not exactly small&light.


----------



## lw (Sep 14, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> Nice camera. Do I have to ask? Yes, I do. Until Canon relents and gives it to us.
> 
> *Why doesn't this have 4K?*
> 
> It's rhetorical, ladies and gents, no need to argue. But I'll keep saying it until they do it.



We need a M5 version of this "Requesting a 4K Canon 5D Mark IV @ Canon European HQ " 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed44leAaOAE


----------



## typer1998 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> Bernard said:
> 
> 
> > typer1998 said:
> ...



Yes, just checked and it was set to Auto. I didn't think that would impact shooting RAW only, but I guess it does. Thanks.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 14, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



or they happen to know their markets better than you do.

here.. this may even come in 4K...


----------



## Tugela (Sep 14, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> More detailed specifications of the Canon EOS M5 have emerged ahead of tomorrows announcement.</p>
> <p><strong>Canon EOS M5 Specifications</strong></p>
> <ul>
> <li>Sensor: Effective pixels 24.2 million pixels (the total number of pixels 25.8 million pixels) APS-C CMOS</li>
> ...



Yup, it has half caught up to 2014.

Too bad we are in the tail end of 2016 now and the world has moved on.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 14, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > And it also drops down to 12 bit mode and evf resolution as soon as someone starts using headline features on Sony.
> ...



I have a RX100M3 and it works just fine.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 14, 2016)

brightside said:


> I just had a thought, it would be hilarious if this camera has for 4K without motion JPEGS! Oh man, people would rage.



Won't happen. If they could do native compressed 4K in a camera this small, they would have done it in the 5D4 as well, and they didn't (for good reason).


----------



## Tugela (Sep 14, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> You know, with all these specs leaked, someone has the box, or manual.
> 
> h264 codec details please? IE how many mbits/sec does 1080/60 portion? Be nice if they upp'd it, or GOP'd it.



Video performance and specs will likely be fairly similar to that in the G7XII.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 14, 2016)

typer1998 said:


> There is one problem with the M3 that I haven't seen written up anywhere. I need to research it a bit more but long exposures over 1 minute will take an equal amount of time to process. I shot a 3 minute exposure and it took about 3 minutes to write to the card. Not sure if a firmware upgrade or card change will help, but this was a huge problem on my last trip.



The reason for that extended processing time is that the camera is constantly reading data from the sensor and storing it up. When the exposure is complete it combines all that data to generate the final image. All that processing takes time, which is why it takes so long. The longer your exposure the more raw data and consequently the longer it takes to compile it all.

A long exposure on a digital camera is actually many exposures which are then all added up electronically. It is not like a film camera.


----------



## BokehBalls (Sep 14, 2016)

What s going on people? Everybody wants every feature in every new camera. You can't have everything.


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 14, 2016)

BokehBalls said:


> What s going on people? Everybody wants every feature in every new camera. You can't have everything.




Of course you can't have everything- after all, where would you put it all?


----------



## dak723 (Sep 14, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > More detailed specifications of the Canon EOS M5 have emerged ahead of tomorrows announcement.</p>
> ...



Guess what - they made great cameras way back in 2014. These are cameras - not smart phones. If you want every useless bell and whistle to sucker customers into getting a new product, get one of those. This sounds like it will be a very good camera and the response seems quite positive. If you want the bells and whistles, just get your Sony and leave us alone. We are tired of the moronic bashing.


----------



## nads (Sep 15, 2016)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Everything +'s,-except the battery... Verticle grip/Battery compartment availability maybe could help..?



I'm surprised there haven't been more complaints about the battery... and there really shouldn't be any.

I've posted about this before but last year we went to Disneyland with the M3, 22mm and 11-22mm. When getting ready to walk into the park I realized I left my spare LP-E17 and charger both in a hotel 6 hours away. I thought I was screwed.

6 hours on day 1, open to close on day 2 and the battery was still alive. At the hotel I was scrolling through images with the ipad connected to WIFI to edit a few. I still have 575 or so images from those two days and that single battery charge in my lightroom catalog.

With the M5 I will have 3 batteries and 2 chargers.... I'm glad they didn't change that part.


----------



## d (Sep 15, 2016)

Tugela said:


> typer1998 said:
> 
> 
> > There is one problem with the M3 that I haven't seen written up anywhere. I need to research it a bit more but long exposures over 1 minute will take an equal amount of time to process. I shot a 3 minute exposure and it took about 3 minutes to write to the card. Not sure if a firmware upgrade or card change will help, but this was a huge problem on my last trip.
> ...



No, that's incorrect. The additional time is due to the camera making a second image - an unexposed dark frame - equal in duration to the actual photo, which is then subtracted from the main image to reduce noise in the image. As another poster explained, this can be avoided by changing the settings for 'Long Exposure Noise Reduction'.

C'mon Tugela - it's the tail end of 2016 - you should be caught up on all this stuff by now!


----------



## canonographer (Sep 15, 2016)

So close Canon. Just stretch it out a bit, add a full frame sensor, EF mount, and I'm all in.


----------



## rushfan21122 (Sep 15, 2016)

$979.
11/30/16
on amazon 
video of camera


----------



## d (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's a first look by Digidirect:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrYFeBjZN_4

d.


----------



## genialsaram (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice to see some first look at M5 videos out already. 

Adorama: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQUmLUEm-dI
B & H: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9wVEdL68Wg


----------



## rushfan21122 (Sep 15, 2016)

on Canon website!


----------



## pokerz (Sep 15, 2016)

any word on the EVF refreash rate, magnefication rate?
and the crop factor in 5 axis movie mode?


----------



## bvukich (Sep 15, 2016)

http://mseriescameras.usa.canon.com/10094_live/2_eos_m5.html


----------



## pokerz (Sep 15, 2016)

bvukich said:


> http://mseriescameras.usa.canon.com/10094_live/2_eos_m5.html


5 Axis stablization seems like 2.x times crop 8)


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 15, 2016)

Screen acts like a touch pad to focus through viewfinder.


----------



## Daan Stam (Sep 15, 2016)

its out!


----------



## d (Sep 15, 2016)

pokerz said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > http://mseriescameras.usa.canon.com/10094_live/2_eos_m5.html
> ...



Not sure it's quite 2x - here's a still from the video:


----------



## pokerz (Sep 15, 2016)

d said:


> pokerz said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



Does it work on shooting Photos?


----------



## d (Sep 15, 2016)

pokerz said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > pokerz said:
> ...



Video only, I believe. For IS when shooting stills, you need to be using a lens with built in IS.


----------



## pokerz (Sep 15, 2016)

d said:


> pokerz said:
> 
> 
> > d said:
> ...


That means it requires sorely on Digi7 in body calculation, will it overheat or freeze in video?


----------



## tomsop (Sep 15, 2016)

All I need now are the pre-order instructions. I am going from the original M as my only camera to the M5. I have waited too long - deleted way too many blurry and missed photos from the original M. I am sure it is not the best spec'ed camera that they could have made and I fully expect it won't be priced as the best either - I can live with that. I am excited about the EVF - during the mid day I would just hold up the camera, press the button and hope for the best. Now I will be able to see what I am shooting. This will be the first camera or anything besides an apple product where I put in a pre-order. 

Thank you Canon!!!!!


----------



## d (Sep 15, 2016)

tomsop said:


> All I need now are the pre-order instructions. I am going from the original M as my only camera to the M5. I have waited too long - deleted way too many blurry and missed photos from the original M...



If the speed improvements championed in the couple of preview videos I've watched are anything to go by, deleting blurry and missed photos should be a much quicker experience now... ;D


----------



## sushyam (Sep 15, 2016)

Detailed specs available on canon india website. 
http://www.canon.co.in/personal/products/interchangeable-lens-camera/eos-m/eos-m5-ef-m15-45is-stm?languageCode=EN

Our festival season is coming up next month


----------



## kairos (Sep 15, 2016)

nads said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > Everything +'s,-except the battery... Verticle grip/Battery compartment availability maybe could help..?
> ...


So, the battery is not so bad at all? I really like the new m5, but my main wish is to take it with me to hikes in alpes and make some timelapse sequences...
I am wondering if it could take cca. 300 long exposure images at night...


----------



## d (Sep 15, 2016)

sushyam said:


> Detailed specs available on canon india website.
> http://www.canon.co.in/personal/products/interchangeable-lens-camera/eos-m/eos-m5-ef-m15-45is-stm?languageCode=EN
> 
> Our festival season is coming up next month



If Amazon dates are anything to go by, this won't be available until the end of November


----------



## Sidepod (Sep 15, 2016)

pokerz said:


> That means it requires sorely on Digi7 in body calculation, will it overheat or freeze in video?



Why should it? its not a Sony ....


----------



## David Littleboy (Sep 15, 2016)

d said:


> If Amazon dates are anything to go by, this won't be available until the end of November



Yep. On Amazon Japan, it's November 30th. And it's seriously pricey: US$1200 for the body.

I was expecting more like US$1100 for body + 11-22. Ouch. And sigh.


----------



## pokerz (Sep 15, 2016)

Sidepod said:


> pokerz said:
> 
> 
> > That means it requires sorely on Digi7 in body calculation, will it overheat or freeze in video?
> ...


Even 80d size body, they dare not to implement Digital IS.
With same sensor, evf in such a compact body and no heatsink like XC10, there may be chance of overheating


----------



## njene (Sep 15, 2016)

$980 us. Body
And $1099 w/18-150 kit lens

Here take my money Canon,
I love you , i want to bear your children...


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 15, 2016)

> Thanks to the DIGIC 7 Image Processor, the EOS M5 camera is capable of shooting up to 7.0 frames per second, for as long as you need to, helping to ensure you get the shot you want.



Hmm. I wonder if they're actually advertising that Digic 7 will write to the card at 7fps?


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 15, 2016)

price in € like 80D. not as high as i had expected. 
other than that i like most of the specs, except
* size and weight
* no GPS
* no built-in RT flash controller
* same whimpy battery as M3 ... despite all the extra space
video? don't care at all.

may buy one when rfviews are out and price has dropped ... spring 2017 cashback.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 15, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> * no GPS



They stated in the intro video that the M5 can use cellphone GPS to geotag photos as you shoot. This is a first for Canon, isn't it?


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 15, 2016)

LDS said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > If they did, they'd realize they could sell a lot more cameras by including certain features.
> ...



Sorry, but if you're saying they'd only sell a "few" more cameras by including 4K video, then totally disagree. Especially if they sold a full frame 4K video capable (not cropped) 5DIV, they'd sell hundreds of thousands more. Decisions not to include 4K video are based on fear of cannibalization of Cinema EOS products, not market research


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 15, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > * no GPS
> ...



don't know if it is a Canon first. if it works well and is simple to set up, i'll be content as far as GPS is concerned. don't want to use cam as navigation device  ... just to tag captured images.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 15, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> Decisions not to include 4K video are based on fear of cannibalization of Cinema EOS products, not market research



It's fascinating how little people can know and still be cocksure that they are right. It goes beyond parody that a random Average Joe confidently makes claims about the motives of a market-leading multi-billion dollar company based on a hunch.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 15, 2016)

that multi-billion self proclaimed industry leading corporation called canon is not hard to see through. they are just as evil, greedy, shortsighted, un-innovative and stupid as any other large organization. virtually every average joe has just as much brains in their guts than the canon geriatric ward top management in its entirety. as everyone knows who remembers canon's massive f*ckup with the EOS M (I) and its total failure in the US market due to subpar performance coupled with way too high pricing ... so much for "know it all better, bigtime market research, oh so smart global consumer sh*t" corporation canon inc. 

it took them 5 iterations until they finally coughed up the first halfway decent mirrorless APS-C camera. and it really should come in 2 versions, one with full-blown 4k at double the price, so the video whiners finally shut up.


----------



## sbenus (Sep 15, 2016)

I use a 5D series body and lenses for my nature shooting but have a Sony a7R ii with a Zeiss lens for daily and traveling. Been wishing for Canon to come out with a competitor to the Sony alphas. This new body is tempting but just not quite there for me. I think if they made a full-frame version with an EF mount (hate adapters), they'd have a killer challenger to Sony's alphas. I'd be 1st in line for one.

Any thoughts?


----------



## elcpu (Sep 16, 2016)

sbenus said:


> I use a 5D series body and lenses for my nature shooting but have a Sony a7R ii with a Zeiss lens for daily and traveling. Been wishing for Canon to come out with a competitor to the Sony alphas. This new body is tempting but just not quite there for me. I think if they made a full-frame version with an EF mount (hate adapters), they'd have a killer challenger to Sony's alphas. I'd be 1st in line for one.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I hope I am wrong but I would be surprised if Canon did that. They have a long ways to go to catch up with the Sony full frame alphas. I do agree that if they did, it would be a killer challenger considering all the Canon lenses.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 16, 2016)

sbenus said:


> I use a 5D series body and lenses for my nature shooting but have a Sony a7R ii with a Zeiss lens for daily and traveling. Been wishing for Canon to come out with a competitor to the Sony alphas. This new body is tempting but just not quite there for me. I think if they made a full-frame version with an EF mount (hate adapters), they'd have a killer challenger to Sony's alphas. I'd be 1st in line for one.
> 
> Any thoughts?



If it had an EF mount it would have to be the size of a 6D, at which stage what is the point?


----------



## elcpu (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry to post off topic, I could not find a way to PM a host. I am a newbie here and under my username, elcpu, it says SX60 HS. Apparently that is a User Group I have been assigned to. Is there a way to change that? I don't have such a camera. Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 16, 2016)

elcpu said:


> Sorry to post off topic, I could not find a way to PM a host. I am a newbie here and under my username, elcpu, it says SX60 HS. Apparently that is a User Group I have been assigned to. Is there a way to change that? I don't have such a camera. Thanks.



It changes with your post numbers. You can't change it any other way than by posting more, but welcome and it changes fast early on.


----------



## elcpu (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you... 

I pre-ordered an M5 from B&H today, delivery on or after November 30. I have an M3 but I am looking forward to the M5, seems like a big improvement. I would like to see what the reviews have to say about the 18-150 lens. Hopefully some will emerge soon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2016)

elcpu said:


> Sorry to post off topic, I could not find a way to PM a host. I am a newbie here and under my username, elcpu, it says SX60 HS. Apparently that is a User Group I have been assigned to. Is there a way to change that? I don't have such a camera. Thanks.



I don't have a Zeiss 50mm f/0.7 lens either, but it would be nice ...

BTW, in the site information that new members might want to read ... http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13267.0


----------



## elcpu (Sep 16, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> elcpu said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to post off topic, I could not find a way to PM a host. I am a newbie here and under my username, elcpu, it says SX60 HS. Apparently that is a User Group I have been assigned to. Is there a way to change that? I don't have such a camera. Thanks.
> ...


Good info.... many thanks.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 16, 2016)

elcpu said:


> Thank you...
> 
> I pre-ordered an M5 from B&H today, delivery on or after November 30. I have an M3 but I am looking forward to the M5, seems like a big improvement. I would like to see what the reviews have to say about the 18-150 lens. Hopefully some will emerge soon.



18-150 ... looking forward to reading reviews and seeing real-life images captured with it, too. MTF charts look very decent and are somewhat better than EF-S 18-135. on the tele end (150mm) MTF looks slightly better than the (also good) EF-M 55-200 at 200mm - but the latter offers 50mm more reach. MTF charts also looks good in comparison to the very decent EF-M 18-55 on wide end (18mm).

it will also be interesting to learn at which focal lengths aperture on 18-150 will drop from f/3.5 to f/6.3. 

i have both EF-M 55-200 and 18-55 and am very happy with their optical performance, but often do not carry along the tele-zoom - especially on extended hiking/mountaineering trips in the alps. i am tempted to get the 18-150 for those occasions and maybe sell 55-200. but i am not in a hurry, i'll wait and see if a good deal for M5 with 18-150 kit comes along eventually, maybe some future canon cashback deal ... 

if i were to start from scratch with canon EOS-M system, i'd get M5+18-150 kit plus the excellent 11-22 and skip 55-200 and 18-55. not interested in 15-45, it is optically and mechanically lower grade. 22/2.0 is a really great tiny lens and i will not sell it, but unfortunately large M5 body size makes it non-pocketable even with pancake, as opposed to EOS M (1st gen) or M2.


----------



## LDS (Sep 16, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> Sorry, but if you're saying they'd only sell a "few" more cameras by including 4K video, then totally disagree.



I didn't said that - I meant that would be what happens if Canon designed camera following forums whims ;D


----------



## Crosswind (Sep 16, 2016)

The M5 is too expensive for a backup camera. Also, it has features I don't need. So by now, I decided to buy the M10.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 16, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...


With Bluetooth LE it should be quite easy.


----------



## d (Sep 16, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> The M5 is too expensive for a backup camera. Also, it has features I don't need. So by now, I decided to buy the M10.



Depends what you paid for your main camera


----------



## elcpu (Sep 16, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> elcpu said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you...
> ...



This is good information AvTvM, thank you. I am glad I joined this forum... 

I have the 55-200 as well and like it so far. I am planning on keeping it, even if I get the 18-150, just for the extra focal length, comes in handy for shooting birds on my back yard. I have taken some good pictures with it (for an amateur, I am no expert). I also like the 11-22 and the 22 pancake, very good as you said. I just purchased the M3 in August and I could still return it (within the window) but I bought it as a kit with the 18-55 and 55-200. If I purchase those lenses separately I would save $120, i.e., I get the M3 body for just $120 more and that seems worth it to me since I get to use it now and also afterwards as a second M body, lighter and more pocketable than the M5, especially with the 22 pancake.

However, I hope I did not make a mistake. I preordered the M5 with the 15-45 because the difference in price with that lens vs. just the M5 body was $120, maybe that is all the 15-45 is worth. I can cancel and just order the body only. How bad do you (or others) think the 15-45 is? One feature that appealed to me was the size and weight but the 22 pancake is even lighter and smaller and with great optics so I don't know whether to keep the 15-45 for $120 or not. Feedback appreciated, thanks... No hurry as I have time between now and the ship date.


----------



## 1kind (Sep 16, 2016)

elcpu said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > elcpu said:
> ...


The 15-45 isn't a new lens so you'll find a bunch of reviews of it online. As for price, the lens itself retails for $300 is purchased separately.


----------



## Crosswind (Sep 16, 2016)

d said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > The M5 is too expensive for a backup camera. Also, it has features I don't need. So by now, I decided to buy the M10.
> ...



It's the 6D, and I have to save money for the 6D mkII (or eos M fullframe if it is ever going to happen) and a new Eizo photo monitor with Adobe RGB support (which are very good but expensive), so I don't want to buy a backup camera for over 1000 bucks. I also ordered the M3 besides the M10. Will see, which one serves me best. I don't need video, and I don't need fast AF (but accurate).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2016)

Tugela said:


> typer1998 said:
> 
> 
> > There is one problem with the M3 that I haven't seen written up anywhere. I need to research it a bit more but long exposures over 1 minute will take an equal amount of time to process. I shot a 3 minute exposure and it took about 3 minutes to write to the card. Not sure if a firmware upgrade or card change will help, but this was a huge problem on my last trip.
> ...



Ummmm...NO. Down to 33%, that's not just an F, it's an F-minus! 

As explained prior to your reply, the issue is long exposure noise reduction, which takes a second exposure equal in duration to the first, but wiith the shutter closed. 




typer1998 said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > Bernard said:
> ...



Yes, LENR is the only in-camera setting that actually affects the RAW image data (HTP affects the RAW metadata, tthe camera 'lies' about the ISO used for the shot).

With LENR, be aware that while the dark frame subtraction removes hot/stuck pixels and fixed/pattern noise, it actually _adds_ random noise. At low ISO it's not really evident, but that's why Canon advises against using LENR at high ISO. Also, most RAW converters remove stuck/hot pixels automatically, so I'd recommend leaving it off.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



Lol, right. You sure know this stuff better than Canon. You sould really contact them and tell them this stuff that's in your head, it's solid gold.

: : :


----------



## elcpu (Sep 16, 2016)

> 1kind wrote: _The 15-45 isn't a new lens so you'll find a bunch of reviews of it online. As for price, the lens itself retails for $300 is purchased separately_.



Good suggestion, thanks. I will check the reviews and decide.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 16, 2016)

elcpu said:


> > 1kind wrote: _The 15-45 isn't a new lens so you'll find a bunch of reviews of it online. As for price, the lens itself retails for $300 is purchased separately_.
> 
> 
> 
> Good suggestion, thanks. I will check the reviews and decide.



in my estimate, (leaving aside focal range difference) the 15-45 is optically weaker than the 18-55 exactly proportionally to the difference in size. 

18-55 is a straight A as far as kit lenses go. 15-45 is a C+ or so, both IQ and mechanically. tough call, depending on how you weight value focal range (more wide/more long), physical size and IQ.


----------



## elcpu (Sep 16, 2016)

Good feedback, AvTvM. I may decline the 15-45, particularly since I already have the 11-22 and the 18-55. However, since I have time, I am going to read some reviews - I guess I'll have to decide if the 15-45 is worth $120 to me or not, that's pretty cheap but if I don't use the lens it would be just a waste. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > typer1998 said:
> ...


Many (most?) astrophotographers produce their final image by stacking multiple images (all shot with LENR turned off). To get better quality they also shoot a number of dark frames (the equivalent of the second part of the LENR cycle) and add the dark frames into the mixture in post-production. LENR is a great function, but those who it is targeted towards rapidly outgrow it.... it is the "green box" mode of astrophotography


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Sep 17, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > Crosswind said:
> ...



So you ordered two cameras that add up to the price of the one better one?...


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 17, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> elcpu said:
> 
> 
> > > 1kind wrote: _The 15-45 isn't a new lens so you'll find a bunch of reviews of it online. As for price, the lens itself retails for $300 is purchased separately_.
> ...



Between (15-45,55-200 and 22mm) and (11-22,18-150 and 22mm), which combination covers more situations. 22mm will be nice low light walk around lens. Then zooms will give nice range during daylight. between 18-150mm and 55-200mm, 18-150mm looks much nicer range. Difference between 150mm and 200mm might not be that much. 
We also need one one prime lens (85mm/100mm) for shooting indoor events for kids. One common f2.8 walkaround zoom. Sigma is selling 17-50mm f2.8 EF mount lens for dirt cheap which can be used with adapter.
I think, Sigma is going to release M version of their ubiquitous 17-50/70mm f2.8-f4 lens soon.


----------



## d (Sep 17, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Between (15-45,55-200 and 22mm) and (11-22,18-150 and 22mm), which combination covers more situations. 22mm will be nice low light walk around lens. Then zooms will give nice range during daylight. between 18-150mm and 55-200mm, 18-150mm looks much nicer range. *Difference between 150mm and 200mm might not be that much.*
> We also need one one prime lens (85mm/100mm) for shooting indoor events for kids. One common f2.8 walkaround zoom. Sigma is selling 17-50mm f2.8 EF mount lens for dirt cheap which can be used with adapter.
> I think, Sigma is going to release M version of their ubiquitous 17-50/70mm f2.8-f4 lens soon.



Probably depends on how strong the 18-150mm is at 150mm. If it's a bit mushy at the long end like some lenses with large zoom ranges, I'd probably prefer to use the 55-200 for longer stuff.


----------



## elcpu (Sep 17, 2016)

d said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Between (15-45,55-200 and 22mm) and (11-22,18-150 and 22mm), which combination covers more situations. 22mm will be nice low light walk around lens. Then zooms will give nice range during daylight. between 18-150mm and 55-200mm, 18-150mm looks much nicer range. *Difference between 150mm and 200mm might not be that much.*
> ...


That's what I am thinking as well but I'll hold off judgement until more reviews come out.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 17, 2016)

d said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > ... between 18-150mm and 55-200mm, 18-150mm looks much nicer range. *Difference between 150mm and 200mm might not be that much.*
> ...



interestingly, MTF chart for 18-150 looks a bit better on tele end (150) than on wide end (18mm):
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/lenses/ef/ef-m/ef-m-18-150mm-f3-5-6-3-is-stm
for 55-200 MTF chart is not available at 150mm, but at 200mm tele end it looks a bit weaker:
https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/55173504

f/2.8 standard zooms ... it will be difficult to produce such lenses even for aps-c image circle ... in line with typical ef-m lens size and optical quality. just look at size of the optically very good canon EF-S 17-55/2.8 IS ... 

but with EOS M5 now announced and Canon's continued interest in EOS M system renewed, i also expect Sigma and many other 3rd party lensmakers to release a slew of lenses in EF-M mount. most of it will be the same scrap and manual focus sh*t already offered for sony E-mount etc ... coming from exotic fortune hunters like mitacon, samyang/walimex/rokinon, irix and the like ... but hopefully we'll also see a few really good, new optical formula lenses that leverage canon EF-M mount parameters to the max ... just like canon themselves do ... yielding very compact, decent lenses with great to excellent iq at highly affordable prices.

personally i am also hoping for a short tele along the lines of an EF-M 80/2.4 STM IS ... so Canon and or Sigma, Tamron, Tokina ... get to work! 

@Canon: a great product idea would be a native, original canon speedbooster adapter for EF-lenses to EF-M system! make one for 299 and you will sell a good nkmber of them and keep your customers happy andcwithin your own ecosystem!


----------



## pokerz (Sep 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...


Canon may introduce lens that do not cover entire sensor and digital correct it like G1x, G1xII, G7x, G7xII......
No one knows since they are corrected even in RAW.







http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-g1x-ii/G1X2hVFAWL_DCR.HTM


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 18, 2016)

well, lets hope M5 really has EOS firmware and not Powershot cr*p inside.


----------



## d (Sep 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> well, lets hope M5 really has EOS firmware and not Powershot cr*p inside.



Are we not able to determine that from the videos released so far, showing all the menu items?


----------



## MediaBaron (Sep 18, 2016)

So no GPS and no 3.5mm headphone out for video? 

Hope they come out with a battery grip because running all these electronics will probably take a toll on battery life.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 18, 2016)

The video guy: 

My only hope is sharp, like really good 1080p. 80D has it but still, this is a smaller body. So...

If it has that, I'd sell my 60D (I can get around 400+ USD for it where I live) and import an M5 so 600$ total. Lower than a rebel price

This one would lose the reassuring size and usability of an SLR and the battery life but give me (in order of personal importance)

-As odd as it sounds - Electronic IS for all lenses. I shoot with LOTs of extremely sharp M42 lenses but I need a big expensive rig, or else my third film will be as shakey as my first two. Got lots of critisizm for it from the average joe viewer. So even non-perfect IS would satisfy my low grade Joes. Biggest feature for me. MIR-37mm 2.8 IS and Jupiter 135mm f2.8 IS YES PLEASE.

-Dual pixel AF for my 18-135mm 60D kit lens and 50mm 1.8 that I own. Again huge feature. I can forget focusing and rely on framing the scene. YES PLEAAASE. (Can't find this one along side great colours in any other camera so excited about the M5). This features also means something I didn't see mentioned, it allows you to give the camera to the photo guy on set to get behind the scenes. With manual only. I never ended up with one usabe clip)

-Throw out the LCD loup and shoot through the EVF. Or also use the loup as an angled tiltable EVF. Very cool having options.

-Focus peaking (+ evf) make focusing m42 a breath (I had that with ML peaking and Loup but this comes in, in a few mm window (evf)

-1080p 60p Actual good looking slowmotion for clients/viewers (not bad standard definition 60p with moire seas upscaled to 720p!)

-HOPEFULLY good-looking 1080p on large screens, otherwise all the rest is absolutely useless useless. 

(Don't care about headphone jack, I record to the 100$ Zoom H1 which has 100x better preamps/sound quality than the 1DC and every photography camera on the market. So would never record in the M5 lousy 3.5mm input to care about monitoting the lousy audio!)

(Don't care about UHD as long as it has sharp 1080p. Itls still the standard for video and cinema and broadcast and will be for the next few years. And I never crop)


There are these cameras out there that I can jump ship to like the Panasonic's stabilized sensor cameras, but it's small non cinema standard sensor size, and bad at lowlight. Sony stabilized sensor cameras, but these are expensive! Fuji just cam out with an XT2 which is lovely, but again, no DPAF, hard colour matching with my Canons, and lenses. I am looking for an affordable uograde - Fuji has some awesome colour though on its own. NX1, the closest to what I need but thr company was shut off (what the hell?!). But also lacks good AF, which I would have given it up for thr nx1 proper camera body and big battery) It's all compromises. Yughhh. 

Why not the Samsung NX1 perfect body, Samsung's GH4 batteries, Sony IBIS. Sony lens mount. Sony A7SII sensor. Canon Colour science and picture profiles. Canon DPAF. Canon C-Log. Canon XC10 XLRs add-on and 3.5mm jack audio quality. Canon XC10 codecs. 

Wouldn't we all happy with that NX1 video beast for the next 5-8 years with that hybrid harmonic team up that gives us high end cinema/documentary/wedding/events/Lowlight/stock/commercial/everything video camera? 


Yes and they'd have nothing to sell us for 5-8 years so...


----------



## pokerz (Sep 18, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> The video guy:
> 
> My only hope is sharp, like really good 1080p. 80D has it but still, this is a smaller body. So...
> 
> ...



http://www.eoshd.com/2016/03/short-note-canon-80d-has-no-improvement-in-video-quality/

You may refer to the comment on 80D


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 18, 2016)

pokerz said:


> _[clickbait link omitted]_
> 
> You may refer to the comment on 80D



It is incredibly intellectually dishonest to keep spamming that link when you know well that Mr. Reid later publicly recanted his original knee-jerk reaction...


----------

